# whats the best Soldering Iron ~$50



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimwit13* 
i want to purchase the best Soldering Iron for approx-$50

it will be used for my computer and for my wife (she makes jewelry)
what is the best tip for soldering case fans, PSU mods,etc... also what is the best solder to use?
a link would be great, i have searched myself, but not really knowing which would be the best, so i come to you guys for help-so, help-lol (i trust the opinions at OCN)

thanx

-dimwit-

I have and love my Weller WP-25. It's awesome, but I'd go for a bit hotter. On the other hand my friends WP-60 is stupid hot and makes the entire board heat up.
For solder I use .02 rosin core from Radioshack although I've seen some members say silver solder is better.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I've used this one for a while now:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...atalogId=10053

Works surprisingly well but I've been considering a temp-controlled model - Radio Shack has a decent looking model for about $80, sorry - I don't have much experience with anything in the $50 range.


----------



## nitd_kim

if i were you i'd go to the 70 ish and up range. i have a 50 dollar solder and oh boy... it disappoints me in some areas.


----------



## KILLER_K

Weller WLC100 for the price it can't be beat. I love mine, just make sure you pick up a ST7 0.03" x 0.79mm tip for it and you will be set. And i use wick sometimes depending on the job but i love my ESYN DS017 desoldering pump.


----------



## dimwit13

thanks guys-looks like Weller is the brand to go with.
i like the temp control, since it will be a dual use iron.

i googled the WLC100-$100 at newegg and uner $60 at 3 other stores.
it looks like i coud find a good deal on it, if i did a little searching.
i will pick one up in the next week or so, then i have a whole bunch more questions, i just hope they dont start out with-How do i Fix this-lol

agian thanks for the help, and future help.

-dimwit-

i just found it for $45


----------



## Cindex

Weller is what I have too. Cheapy $25 one. Kinda old. Local hardware store kinda thing... Works pretty good though.

I use silver solder, and it works good.


----------



## Reapa

There are some reviews of soldering iron at website:
http://www.soldering-store.com/


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'm not even going to chime in because now i'm embarrased about my 15 and 20 $ irons lol, well atleast they add up to 35$


----------



## maximus20895

I use one that us 30+ years old and it works fine.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

soldering is fun!


----------



## Rangerscott

I don't know much on soldering but when I was fixing my xbox's mobo, I read an article and the guy said not to go any higher than 20 watts.

http://llamma.com/xbox/Repairs/repai...ifted_pads.htm


----------



## mretgis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott;11538880*
> I don't know much on soldering but when I was fixing my xbox's mobo, I read an article and the guy said not to go any higher than 20 watts.
> 
> http://llamma.com/xbox/Repairs/repairing_traces_and_lifted_pads.htm


sorry for the dredge, (still main page though) but 20 - 30 is decently safe on a board. lower than that and it takes too long to get the parts hot enough and imo you get warpage cold joints and other badness that way. more than 30w (like the guns) are too much for electronics they get silly hot. 25 - 30w and 60/40 rosin core. (i prefer "kester 44").

I've used the same iron for electronics for a long long time, and it set me back about $15. Just keep it tinned nicely and clean and its g2g.


----------



## tsm106

I got my Aoyue 937+ off Amazon last year for about 60 bucks.


----------



## mretgis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;11869902*
> I got my Aoyue 937+ off Amazon last year for about 60 bucks.


i haven't looked at a station in soooo long... i think i might have to get one now :/ you just cost me about 60 bucks


----------



## venom55520

i'm working with a dollar tree one


----------



## PizzaMan

Picked up this 40w iron from the shack a couple weeks ago. It holds heat well and I love the tip that comes with it. Great iron for under $10.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062738


----------



## Ccaution

Check http://www.antex.co.uk/ , they never disappointed me and the 17 - 24 watts series is rather well priced


----------

